# Squirrel dogging



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

5hrs on public land. 2man limit. Awesome dog work


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great hunt. The only time I used a shotgun was when I hunted with a dog. Otherwise it was a 22 rifle but didn't collect as many as you.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice. I bet that was fun. What kind of dog is that?


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Original mountain cur


Muddy said:


> Nice. I bet that was fun. What kind of dog is that?


----------

